# Help In Nuneaton Area



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Had my BMW 3 series a few months now and its well, snotty shall we say.
A few stone chips, swirl marks etc.
Is there anyone around the Nuneaton, Coventry area that could bring my car to its former glorry?


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Anyone help?
I carnt see private messages either?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Your pm facility will be active once you have made 10 posts :thumb:

Have a look here for a detailer in your area


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for that.
Is there any where else too look for ontacts?


----------



## the_big_1 (May 29, 2008)

Sorry, Contacts lol


----------



## irumbold (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, i live in Atherstone, and could do it one day if you would be interested. I have a new golf to do this wednesday and thursday, if you would like to pop down and have a look at my work.

Ian


----------

